# CJC and GHRP-6, Amazing Results, But anyone know detection time?



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been running cjc 1295 (mod no dac) with GHRP-6 at 100mcg each 3x a day for about two weeks. The results have been absolutely fantastic and far more noticable than I ever imagine they would be. Couldn't be happier. 

The question Ive had a hard time researching is does anyone know what the detection times for these peptides are? I know ghrp6 is short lived so that may clear the system in a few days but cjc is a longer active peptide. Anyone have any idea how long they may be detectable in a urine test, assuming they were being looked for of course?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

The pair peak after around 15-30 minutes and steadily decline over the next 3 hours.  I'm just not a 100% sure on how long your IGF levels would remain at a high enough level for detection. Maybe someone else could chime in.. but in the meanwhile I'll see if I can dig some info up on it.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

...who is really going to attempt to test you for hypothalamic secretagogues? lol


----------

